
Want your opinion about website of my startup - rozboro
Hello guys! Want you to share the opinion about the website of my startup. I am developing solvers of optimal strategies for poker (GTO Solvers): https:&#x2F;&#x2F;simplepoker.com&#x2F;en&#x2F; . The design was made 4 years ago, do you think that it doesn&#x27;t look modern and should be updated? thanks for your opinion!
======
mtmail
Website still looks fresh and modern, you have up-to-date copyright and user
testimonianal and mention newest operating system (Windows 10). All good in my
opinion.

The website doesn't answer the question who the author is. On the purchase
page I can spent 290 Euro and it doesn't tell me who the contract is with,
just a info@website.com email address. Deep down in the terms-of-service Bath,
England is mentioned, but clicking to the terms-of-service and the website
turns into Russian in my browser. Your current customers might be fine with
this, to me it's a reason to keep my credit card in my pocket.

Using 'hello guys' you're missing 50% of the world's population.

------
bzalasky
There’s room for improvement. I’d start with the typography. While it’s not
cheap, Typewolf’s Flawless Typography Checklist is an incredible tool for
sprucing up designs
([https://www.typewolf.com/checklist](https://www.typewolf.com/checklist)).
Once you’ve refreshed the typography, take a look at these design tips from
Steve Schoger
([https://twitter.com/i/events/994601867987619840](https://twitter.com/i/events/994601867987619840)).
His book, Refactoring UI is also a solid reference.

------
photawe
I do know a bit about poker. Your site looks really cool - if you can actually
provide what you're saying, that's pretty awesome!

There's probably a bug in your site -> "Fedor Lorem..." \- it says ">1kk" \-
what do you mean by that?

Anyway, if you're dealing with someone knowledgeable about poker, you should
be fine.

Having said the above, I'm almost 100% PS doesn't allow it. Not sure about
other sites (I assume you would be offering it live, as the user plays).

------
tapejek
I think you need an update

~~~
mtmail
Can you elaborate? I see your account is 15 minutes old and all 4 comments so
far are incomplete or don't fit the questions. Comments should be substantial
to the discussion.

~~~
tapejek
I'm a rookie. The author of the post asked for an opinion on his website. I
think he needs an update. Now there are many similar sites. The design of
these sites is cooler.

